
Skype old version? - mozareli
I only find this page https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.filehorse.com&#x2F;download-skype&#x2F;old-versions&#x2F; for Skype old version? Another sites? Thanks!
======
t3hSpork
Haven't tested: [https://www.winytips.com/download-skype-
classic-7-41-101-7-4...](https://www.winytips.com/download-skype-
classic-7-41-101-7-40-104/)

